# New Jackson Models 7/8 string - Fixed Bridge



## djpharoah (Oct 25, 2012)

So apparently they're making these models soon.... I'm personally not a fan as to me this new B7 shape looks hideous. I would have jumped for joy had they just done a simple Dinky 7 string with a floyd or hipshot but this shape is just too out there for me.

From Jackson's FB page. Hopefully not a repost.


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 25, 2012)

I will take one of each, seriously. I am going to start saving up for these things now.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 25, 2012)

Not quite as hideous as the Broderick sig.


----------



## cronux (Oct 25, 2012)

well... the headstock and neck are kinda cool...

that's about it


----------



## Ayo7e (Oct 25, 2012)

There is something wierd in that shape...


the headstock looks better in the 8 version btw.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 25, 2012)

I like it, but the upper horn looks weird.

Might look better in person...


----------



## Toxin (Oct 25, 2012)

why headstock of 7's is bigger than 8's?


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 25, 2012)

Toxin said:


> why headstock of 7's is bigger than 8's?



They're the same size, just the 7 seems bigger cause it has one less machine head.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 25, 2012)

Do not like


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 25, 2012)

I've almost given up on Jackson at this point. It seems like they're morally opposed to just making a 7-string version of the guitars that people already buy from them. 

Just take the damn DKX and/or SLX and add 1 string = perfect entry level models.

Then do the same thing with the SL2H = perfect high end model.

All of this messing with funky non-traditionally-Jackson specs is ridiculous. Do that as an extra model after you've made a 7-string version of your now-classic Soloist and Dinky designs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 25, 2012)

But really, that shape is atrocious and likely one of the key reasons the CB models is absolutely tanking in sales.

I'm not one to beg, but come on Jackson, give us the Dinkys and Soloists we know and love, not these Pablo nightmares.


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 25, 2012)

I guess I am the only one that likes it 

But this is just a "sneak peak." From previous Jackson sneak peaks they jsut showed a few models, like the Pro Series, there are USAs, maybe more are to follow.


----------



## bulb (Oct 25, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> So apparently they're making Misha's guitar as a production model. I'm personally not a fan as to me this new B7 shape looks hideous. I would have jumped for joy had they just done a simple Dinky 7 string with a floyd or hipshot but this shape is just too out there for me.
> 
> From Jackson's FB page. Hopefully not a repost.



I have a Dinky Archtop 7 from the Custom Shop. This is something different entirely.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 25, 2012)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 25, 2012)

bulb said:


> I have a Dinky Archtop 7 from the Custom Shop. This is something different entirely.


 
Seems to be what they want - make everyone who wants a "normal" 7 go through the CS and pay extra


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love the bodies on these because they remind me of the Horizon-III. 

Do you have a source on the production Misha 7?


----------



## cronux (Oct 25, 2012)

a COW8


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 25, 2012)

I got excited when I read the title....then I saw the pics 

No thanks Jackson...ill pass on these...


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 25, 2012)

Why does Jackson keep letting Pablo Santana design guitar shapes? This looks like the "Gumby version" of a Soloist. Leave the design work to Mike Shannon please.


----------



## oniduder (Oct 25, 2012)

really like that 8, does anyone know any kind of specs? ie scale length, blablabla, [email protected]


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't quite mind the shape, but I'm thoroughly done w/ the lack of passive models...I'm sure other dudes would echo that sentiment...


----------



## ras1988 (Oct 25, 2012)

I happen to like the Pablo Santana shape/carve a lot and the headstock design. The option of getting an affordable 8 string of some quality with a hipshot style bridge does get me rather excited. Even the EMGs may not be a total deal breaker, there are options to explore there with the x-series. I am just trying to be positive that we as ERG players are getting more and more affordable quality options from various manufacturers.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 25, 2012)

That 8 string model looks like may need it in my life sooner than later... DA8s + EMG40 covers... 

(Or maybe I'll check out the 808X...?)


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 25, 2012)

Not registering on the GAS meter. I think the reaction might be better if it was something other than flat black.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 25, 2012)

With the exception of the War Kelly, I despise Pablo's body designs. I'd describe what I'd actually want changed on this, but the headstock and bridge would literally be the only things left.


----------



## jam3v (Oct 25, 2012)

Jackson is becoming more and more irrelevant the farther they move away from the 80's. What is with that heal joint?

Maybe those horns are ridiculous to balance the guitar, but man, that thing is just ugly all around.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 25, 2012)

good GOD its hideous.

This Pablo guy's sense of aesthetics is terrible. I do not understand why they are pushing him so much. I fucking LOVE Jackson guitars but some of their decision making is just "WTF?" Who is it in upper management who likes this guy's work so much?


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Oct 25, 2012)

The active routes definitely don't make my pants tighter. A Dinky7 however would, w/ passive routes and a hipshot. #pantstight


----------



## -42- (Oct 25, 2012)

Still waiting on a production Rhoads 7.


----------



## Phrygian (Oct 25, 2012)

Meh. 


and dude, EMG's, what the frak?


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 25, 2012)

Digging the shape, but already full of 8s.


----------



## Blackheim (Oct 25, 2012)

Hideous indeed. I saw those in the Jackson FB profile, it reminds me of the Schecter 8 bolt-ons.

Edit: Schecter's bodies looks better though.


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 25, 2012)

I actually like the look of these aside the colour and pickups. The body looks super comfortable and the heel looks actually quite thin where it joins the neck. What I don't understand is why the neck pickup is so far away from the end of the fretboard. Neck pickups always sound better the further away from the bridge they are, hence why so many people prefer 22 fret necks


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 25, 2012)

Is it just me or does matte black look really cheap?


----------



## Nag (Oct 25, 2012)

may I just be an asshole and ask for RR versions ? 

nah the shape is meh-okay-ish, a goddamn soloist would have made my day. still promising, it shows that Jackson are going into the 7/8/ERG world now, I just wonder about the scale lengths. they did 26.5" with their last sevens, which is IMO the strict minimum (y u no 27" ?) and I hope that 8 will be 28". Else, I'm out.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 25, 2012)

Will probably play well but, er, fug.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't dislike it..but





I don't like it either


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Oct 25, 2012)

I like most of it, but that neck joint...


----------



## jwade (Oct 25, 2012)

i really don't like the look of those carves. makes the body look really off-balance.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 25, 2012)

pros: im a huge jackson fan and i'd love to own another

cons: emg pickups.


----------



## McKay (Oct 25, 2012)

JACKSON!!

LISTEN!!

MAKE THIS 7 STRING AND IT *WILL* SELL



MAHOGANY DINKY BODY


REASONABLY SIZED INLINE HEADSTOCK


PROPERLY SIZED SHARKFINS


ERGONOMIC BOLT ON


MAPLE NECK/ROSEWOOD FRETBOARD


DIRECT MOUNT PASSIVE PICKUPS THAT AREN'T POSITIONED HALF A MILE FROM THE BRIDGE


HARDTAIL
MAKE THIS, DON'T FUCK UP THE RELEASE LIKE THE LAST TWO SEVENS YOU MADE AND YOU *CANNOT FAIL*.


----------



## Curt (Oct 25, 2012)

If they would tack an 8 and a couple 7's in the "new" pro series(Dinky 7 with a maple board and passives in chlorine burst, PLEASE!). I would have been excited.


----------



## xenophobe (Oct 25, 2012)

I love the body shape, matte black looks cheap on that one though.

I absolutely hate Jackson's Smurf Hat headstock.


----------



## -42- (Oct 25, 2012)

Why those are going into production when something like this isn't is beyond me. Jackson has all sorts of existing designs that would make good ERGs, they don't need new fodder.

EDIT: And I don't know what the deal with that pickup placement is.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 25, 2012)

-42- said:


> Why those are going into production when something like this isn't is beyond me. Jackson has all sorts of existing designs that would make good ERGs, they don't need new fodder.
> 
> EDIT: And I don't know what the deal with that pickup placement is.



Now, I don't like Warriors but I do like that.

Custom Shop?


----------



## -42- (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, it's on ebay right now for roughly four grand.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 25, 2012)

Why do guys hate the design so much ? There are far worse things out there. Why the emgs though?


----------



## Andrew11 (Oct 25, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I've almost given up on Jackson at this point. It seems like they're morally opposed to just making a 7-string version of the guitars that people already buy from them.
> 
> Just take the damn DKX and/or SLX and add 1 string = perfect entry level models.
> 
> ...


 
I have given up.


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 25, 2012)

I actually like the body shape and the headstock, but the headstock look right for 8 but huge for 7


----------



## Xaios (Oct 25, 2012)

It's not Broderick-Sig bad, but still pretty blah. The body looks like it melted in the middle and is drooping towards the upper-horn side. And the headstock looks like they're trying to emulate a Music Man Bongo.

And yeah... EMG pickup routes.


----------



## Onegunsolution (Oct 25, 2012)

Can we ban use of these obnoxious pickup routes forever?


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 25, 2012)

One thing I have leaned in my time here at SSO, no matter what there will never be a new guitar that is perfect. Even if its something they have been trying to get a brand to do for years.


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 25, 2012)

Funny enough, I think this has me liking the Broderick sig more


----------



## Xaios (Oct 25, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> One thing I have leaned in my time here at SSO, no matter what there will never be a new guitar that is perfect. Even if its something they have been trying to get a brand to do for years.



The ridiculous thing is that it's SO EASY to get right. It's like companies go out of their way to fuck it up.


----------



## Tonjolly (Oct 25, 2012)

Why, o why, o why
are you guys at Jackson taking this turn in shapes and stuff and don't re-start a massive production of Silverburst COW 7?


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 25, 2012)

Why is everybody hating on the Broderick sig? I think it's sexy as hell









EDIT: 1111 posts!


----------



## cardinal (Oct 25, 2012)

Broderick sig looks really odd, especially from certain angles. Horns are too narrow with a strange curve, bottom of the guitar looks melted and droopy. IMHO. But it's a beauty queen compared to what's in the OP.


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 25, 2012)

Fuck ugly.. seriously. They need more 7 string Soloists and Dinkys.


----------



## IronGoliath (Oct 25, 2012)

The 7 is crap but the 8 I can fap.


----------



## nihilism (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll save my pennies for the PRS 7-string. This is hideous.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 25, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Why is everybody hating on the Broderick sig? I think it's sexy as hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, maybe the fact that Jackson completely fucked up their opportunity to sell a truckload of guitars allowing Broderick to rape the Soloist design AND putting a 12" radius on it.

Back on topic, this guitar looks awful in all aspects. Looks like Jackson can't manage to do it right. Although I find very funny seeing people asking for things they got with the SLAT3-7. Was the headstock that much of a dealbreaker?

The new SLATXOMGBBQ models have everything everyone wants (besides the EMGS ) so just buy these and change the pickups :twocents:


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have never seen a Jackson that ugly. I mean, emg's AND matte black? Really? It's like they didn't even try.


----------



## Dooky (Oct 25, 2012)

Emperoff said:


> Back on topic, this guitar looks awful in all aspects. Looks like Jackson can't manage to do it right. Although I find very funny seeing people asking for things they got with the SLAT3-7. *Was the headstock that much of a dealbreaker?*



Yes, yes it was.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 25, 2012)

why are you mad at us jackson  we've done nothing wrong


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Yes, yes it was.



Gentlemen... I present to you, the "butterface".


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 25, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Yes, yes it was.



Well, I hope you like this one then


----------



## purpledc (Oct 25, 2012)

I dont really care for the shape. But really I dislike 90% of all "new" guitar shapes. It seems all the good ones were taken years ago. I like different. But not for the simple sake of being so.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2012)

I think it looks really frickin weird but in a kinda original, not-that-bad kinda way. I think the fact that it looks totally odd and a bit ugly makes me like it more because I give so few shits about aesthetics sometimes to the point that I'm happy to play slightly ugly guitars.

I bet these are gunna play and sound great and have that awesome Jackson USA quality feel about them, which I can't wait for. It could be shaped like a sanitary towel and make ice cubes for all I care, if it plays and sounds like a jackson but with 8 strings this is so mine.

I want one immediately.

And I'm over the EMG route thing, so many options these days and with an Axe FX hardly makes more than the slightest bit of difference what pickups you use anyway beyond the difference between a humbucker, P90, and single coil. Once I'm plugged in a bit of EQ'ing etc... As long as its clear and quiet, like the 808X absolutely is, I again give zero shits.

Really really want. SL8 would be better but I won't look back when I walk my one of these out of the store.

PS for any speculators, seeing as the 808's and 707's lengths are known, you can work out roughly how big the 12th fret is, and by scaling and assuming I judged the perspective right, I'd say these are 27" scale give or take.


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't actually mind the body shape. They could make that horn not stick out so much though. And please something other than matte black!


----------



## Andymosity (Oct 25, 2012)

cool headstock! I agree the body does look a bit funky. Either way it's a sweet guitar. I want an 8 string....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 25, 2012)

Honestly, the only thing I don't like about that 8 is that it will have MiA Jackson pricing .

Note that I'm not saying MiA Jacksons are overpriced, but rather that my poor ass can't afford one. If their Japanese shop was still open and there was n MiJ version, I wouldn't be able to get my wallet out fast enough.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 25, 2012)

bulb said:


> I have a Dinky Archtop 7 from the Custom Shop. This is something different entirely.



Sorry d00der - I could have sworn yours was also this shape.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2012)

So much potential... But that huge-ass upper horn just ruins the vibe.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Oct 25, 2012)

So fucking close


----------



## damico529 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have no compaints as long as they throw some other colors in. Really diggin that 8.


----------



## -42- (Oct 26, 2012)

The fundamental problem with this guitar is that the upper horn resembles a flaccid member.


----------



## aawshred (Oct 26, 2012)

im on the same boat as everyone else, a straight up dinky body without the wonky upper horn and slightly curvy headstock would rule. this has an awkward look to it, misha's dinky 7 is pure class. don't know why they don't roll with that.


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 26, 2012)

I like the 8 but the 7 looks awkward to me


----------



## Valennic (Oct 26, 2012)

I dig the 8. Not digging the neck joints though. They just seem rather silly.


----------



## oniduder (Oct 26, 2012)

actually the more i look at that shit the more it's becoming a meh moment for me, i recant my first "eh could see myself getting one of those" type replies earlier, 

anyways!!!!!111oneone


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder when these will actually be available. Probably not till next year?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> I wonder when these will actually be available. Probably not till next year?



We'll find out sometime between January 24 - 27, most likely.


----------



## Rook (Oct 26, 2012)

^the x's were available almost over night by jackson's standards!

But yeah, January hopefully, give me time to save for one. I really frickin want one of these so bad. You guys disliking it is perpetuating the shit out of my GAS to boot


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2012)

Give me a price and I may be interested. It's a strange shape, but I can get used to it. 


But since a few things are pointing towards it being MiA... Might be awhile.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 26, 2012)

Reminds me a little bit of an Agile with the upper horn.... not keen on this one. Good thing too as its gonna make my custom shop Jackson all the more sweeter. Yeah i'm selfish


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it gonna have no fret markers like that? Cuz if so that'd be pretty money.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Is it gonna have no fret markers like that? Cuz if so that'd be pretty money.



Holy shit, a positive!


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 26, 2012)

I've never played a Jackson, but if they made an affordable arch top dinky 7, even with actives, I would pick one up for sure, even more so if it had the head stock that these have  It looks odd, but it doesn't look half melted like the Broderick sig.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## VESmedic (Oct 27, 2012)

My favorite guitar company: Do you even LISTEN to what your fans want? Does that even matter to Jackson? PLEASE tell me what is SO HARD about making your standard USA series, with the same specs, with ONE MORE FREAKIN STRING? Seriously why is this so hard to get accomplished? Maybe even just a slightly longer scale on the 7s, but that's it, just a freakin rr1 or SL 2 or KV2 or whatever all available in 7s.. SMH


----------



## will_shred (Oct 28, 2012)

loving that shape. Not so much the pickup choice...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 28, 2012)

I love the outline of the body, and about 80% of the carve on the top. It's the shape and depth of the scoops in the cutaways that make especially the upper horn look absurd. If it was more shallow, didn't go that far into the body and wasn't pointy like that then the whole top would have a much more pleasing "flow" to it. I guess someone crafty could sand his way out of it (and fill the pickup routs), but it shouldn't be necessary if they'd only listened to the wishes of the fans.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 28, 2012)

-42- said:


> The fundamental problem with this guitar is that the upper horn resembles a flaccid member.



Flaccid nothing, these things have boners.

Also, now I can't unsee that, goddammit. So much for kinda wanting one.


----------



## potatohead (Oct 28, 2012)

I think this Pablo dude is really working for Carvin... With Jackson designs like these Carvin is going to sell truckloads of guitars .


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 29, 2012)

It's hard to tell for sure... but don't those new ones have the SAME body as the Broderick? Different layout and button placement, but I think the body shape is the same...


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 30, 2012)

MerlinTKD said:


> It's hard to tell for sure... but don't those new ones have the SAME body as the Broderick? Different layout and button placement, but I think the body shape is the same...



Yes. Thats why these body styles are called the B-7 and B-8 models

Of course who knows what they could change the name to if they do a production model


----------



## Dooky (Oct 30, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> Gentlemen... I present to you, the "butterface".


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 30, 2012)

Why in this age of CNC machining are guitar makers still using square heels on their bolt-on models


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 30, 2012)

MerlinTKD said:


> It's hard to tell for sure... but don't those new ones have the SAME body as the Broderick? Different layout and button placement, but I think the body shape is the same...



It might be based on it, but to me it looks like the skewed ass-end is more rounded than on the CB. Also, the lower waist is sharper, the lower horn is thicker and the upper horn is longer.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 30, 2012)

Man surely I'm not the only one who really like the old pointy reversed Jackson headstock... this new headstock design is just... I think the COW 7 is a good example to work from and see it made from a different perspective other than Christian.


----------



## CM_X5 (Oct 30, 2012)

Upper horn doesn't look right. Might be the pictures but otherwise looks decent.


----------



## Kapee (Oct 30, 2012)

cool satin black!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cutaways are yuck. Headstock might as well be Ibanez. Matt black finish...snore


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2012)

Kapee said:


> cool satin black!



Said no one ever.

Except you, you dirty freak.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Oct 30, 2012)

They should test all R&D and marketing personnel for drugs at Jackson. I want Warriors and Rhoads and Dinky's, this looks like it's melted in a microwave. bleh. This is making something that looks different just for the sake of making something that looks different regardless the outcome.


----------



## Doombreed (Oct 30, 2012)

I can understand people wanting 7 and 8 string versions of the classic Jackson models, but the hate for these guitars seems way overblown. After reading the first comments I expected some huge departure from a superstrat shape.


----------



## chopshop777 (Oct 30, 2012)

fuck I don't like the body on these at all


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just want a soloist with a reverse AT headstock, in both 7 and 8 strings.


----------



## Valennic (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to get an 8 string one, and y'all can just suck on its giant erect penile horn


----------



## Rook (Oct 31, 2012)

I still really like it


----------



## Brutal S (Nov 19, 2012)

No update on the release of these??


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 19, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Said no one ever.



Oh no?

Yeah I like satin black. There I said it.  But I'm not a fan of that Jackson to be quite honest.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 19, 2012)

So wait... When are these coming out? I honestly might wait and get one of these over the RG8. I need a Jackson in my lineup...


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Nov 19, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Oh no?
> 
> Yeah I like satin black. There I said it.  But I'm not a fan of that Jackson to be quite honest.





but this is see-through satin black. difference.


----------



## sear (Nov 19, 2012)

For the 8 string I can kind of get behind this. It looks more like a bass than a guitar so it's kind of fitting for something that's going to have a huge neck on it.


----------



## Alex6534 (Nov 19, 2012)

Too many guitars released this year, now I have to buy a prs se 7, Sterling JP7 and one of the new jackson line.....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 19, 2012)

^ I kinda want one, but they certainly made it look cheesy enough in that vid. However... That's NOT the guitars this thread is about is it?


----------



## Alex6534 (Nov 19, 2012)

^Sorry, I had this one and the related guitars thread open right next to each other


----------



## orange1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm diggin the headstock but the upper horn is a bit too much. Who's coming up with this subpar designs....


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 19, 2012)

These will sell like crazy.

(To meeeeeeeeeeeee)


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dislike the design... dislike the neck joint.


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 19, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> So wait... When are these coming out? I honestly might wait and get one of these over the RG8. I need a Jackson in my lineup...



I would say NAMM probably. 

This NAMM is going to be exciting. ESP has confirmed new MIJ ESPs for the US Market plus a whole new line for them, these new Jackson USAs and the new USA Schecters. My wallet it going to hate me next year.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't really get those weird shapes, if I was FMIC I'd release a US 7 string strat and/or an import Sand Dimas Charvel to go with it...except thta FMIC would be able to put a single in the bridge; knowing them...


----------



## Rook (Nov 19, 2012)

I asked someone in the know to ask someone even more in the know and these are coming out winter NAMM.

And arriving at my door minutes later, thank you MasterCard.


----------



## Vinchester (Nov 20, 2012)

WHY U NO CLASSIC JACKSON HEADSTOCK!??!?
I like it though. Would be even greater if they offer a model with passive pups.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Nov 22, 2012)

Uck!


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 22, 2012)

i don't get why everyone hates it. the same shapes was used in 2011 for a custom guitar. I think it s´looks cool. i hope they just add more color options. then i will bay the 7 string version for sure. maybe the 8 string too. i don't care that much for the headstock. looks almost like the ibanez one. and this is fine to me.

i like that they try to make something a little mit different. the standard soloist bodyform is just used by every luthier pretty much. so i dig that they spice it up just a little bit.


----------



## Damo707 (Nov 26, 2012)

I like the look of the 7 but the heel on the 8 looks painful.. I don't think the design is that bad either, the satin black and emgs look gets a bit old as ltd schecter etc have guitars like that too. Flame maple tops and passive options wouldn't go astray either. 
I'd still buy the 7 though.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 26, 2012)

I like it more than the Broderick body shape.
No love for that headstock, though.

Patiently waiting for a warrior 7 to be released.


----------



## JMP2203 (Dec 7, 2012)

-42- said:


> Still waiting on a production Rhoads 7.



THIS

dont undestand why jackson dont put this into a 7 

Jackson® Products


----------



## Rook (Dec 8, 2012)

There was an RR7, Japanese made too, the route will fit a lo pro 7 and iirc the necks aren't half bad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2012)

JMP2203 said:


> THIS
> 
> dont undestand why jackson dont put this into a 7
> 
> Jackson® Products



They tried the RR-7 once, and I believe it sold really poorly.


----------



## misingonestring (Dec 8, 2012)

I like how everyone hated when Jackson tried to do a classic Jackson styled 7 string

now we're giving Jackson shit for doing this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2012)

That... isn't really classic. 

The SLAT3-7 and SLATX-7 are more classic Jackson.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Not sure what there is to hate on.

New models, more 7 strings, some 8 strings. It would seems this exactly what people have been bitching about and wishing Jackson would start doing, lol.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 9, 2012)

Rook said:


> There was an RR7, Japanese made too, the route will fit a lo pro 7 and iirc the necks aren't half bad.


I have one. Necks are thin and boxy, but more comfy than lower end Ibanez, imo.
22 frets, TOM bridge, string-thru.
I just don't like the Invader that came in the neck, or I might play it more.
Or did you mean the Jackson Stars RR7?


----------



## Rook (Dec 9, 2012)

No i menat the one you have 

Isn't the invader 'duncan designed' i.e. not an invader


----------

